# What do you bed your pups with?



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

My lab is due in about 2 weeks. She is outside and has a really nice doghouse. I was just wondering what you prefer to bed them with? I am not a fan of straw because it breaks down so much. I have had suggestions of anything from newspaper, wood shavings, carpet, towels or nothing at all. Just thought I would throw this out there and see what you guys thought...

Thanks


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I take it your saying she is going to have pups in two weeks? 

To lessen the odds of having problems I would suggest you make a whelping box. One sheet of plywood or sheeting and a couple 2x4's. I ripe the sheeting in in 4 pieces and then use the 2x4's on the inside so momma don't squash the pups.
I use a light blanket that I lay out and then put the box on. They will do all they can to bunch it up. I just keep straitening it out.
Once you have the pups I use a couple of these blankets. I like something for the pups to be able to hook them little claws in and really get to momma with. Momma keeps it pretty clean.
Once they are up and going around I will move them outside to the kennel with momma and the same box, but put a top over it with Pine Shavings and some Grass hay. 
I have also used carpet that I just tossed after pups have messed it up so bad and momma aint cleaning it up anymore.
I have a litter right know that momma is great with. She and pups are in the garage. This wind has cooled things down inside and out. Last week she kept moving the pups from the whelping box to some clothe boxs we had in the garage. So I dumped the cloths in the whelp box and sh has not moved them again! Not my choice, becasue I am worried one of them will get burried in a coat, or tunnel its way down some old levi's and get buggered up... But momma I guess felt it was just to cold..... 

But the whelp box is a must!


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree on the whelp box. I have mine in the shed, lined with wool blankets like TAK described. I either replace or wash the blankets every 7-10 days.
I have a heat lamp to keep the temp from dropping too much, but use caution if you decide to use a heat lamp. They need to be able to move away from it if they get too warm. When the temp in their box hits 70, iturn it off. Also, chewing puppies/mama and electricity don't mix well, so rig it to where they can't get the cord. A whelp box with one of those reccessed heaters in the bottom would be nice.
You are right to avoid straw. As it breaks down the fibers will embed in the pup's skin and make little infected "pimples". 

Good luck


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. Do you have any pictures of the boxes that you use? How big do you make them? She is a big girl. She was about 90 lbs (and skinny) before she was bred. I am sure she is over 100 now. 

Thanks again!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

bigdaddyx2 said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Do you have any pictures of the boxes that you use? How big do you make them? She is a big girl. She was about 90 lbs (and skinny) before she was bred. I am sure she is over 100 now.
> 
> Thanks again!


I would show ya mine... But you would laugh at me! Not the box, but my garage! Holy mess to the 100th power! Momma has found every toy, clothing item, two mitts, baseballs, Golf balls, gun case... You name it and taken it to her pups! Know I know I should clean all that up, but I did and she just takes it right back... sure put it up high enough she can't get it.... She found her way onto the freidge! 
One sheet of sheeting, cut them side ways 2 ft by 4ft. Raise your 2x4s up 4 or so inches and screw them to the sheeting and then put them togeter...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had never heard of the box, I just did a google image search and found many matches; take a gander http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&gbv= ... 21&ndsp=21


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I had never heard of the box, I just did a google image search and found many matches; take a gander http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&gbv= ... 21&ndsp=21


Some of those are pretty fancy, but you get the idea. 
Mine is actually kinda built-in part of the shed. I'll try to explain... I have a shed with a built -in dog house. The dog house is inside the shed and has a removable inside panel that allows the bi-tch to enter the whelp area ........

.... screw it, I'll take some pictures tomorrow for ya. :idea:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I had never heard of the box, I just did a google image search and found many matches; take a gander http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&gbv= ... 21&ndsp=21


There ya's go... Mine is like the one at the bottom of the page with the boxers in it. Nothing fancey. The most improtant part is the railing wood or pipe... This cuts down the chance of momma laying on a pup and squishing it out the back and up against the wall. 
If we ever get good weather and no wind I will move the box out to the kennel. This will save on my freakin garage!


----------



## DDGuy (Nov 4, 2007)

I use a whelping box that is 4' X 4' and complete enclosed with a lid on top and a opening for the mother to get in and out. The floor is plywood painted with epoxy paint. In the floor is mounted a Scotts Whelping Nest. I don't use any bedding and the floor is easy to keep clean and sanitary. If you are going to have many litters, and especially in cold weather they are the only way to go.
http://www.scottsdog.com/thewhne.html


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for all of the help guys! I was planning on building the box today, but she decided to go early and have them last night. She had 12 pups, all chocolates. 

I went ahead and built the box last night, but now I have another question...

Should I move her and the pups into the box (in the garage) or just leave her in the doghouse with them? She seems to be doing okay with them, but I kinda worry, that with all of those pups, she might loose track of one and lay on it...

What do you think? 

Thanks again!


----------

